

Ask HN: What stack do you use to build side projects/hackathons - vishalzone2002

Hi just curious what stacks do you use to build side projects, weekend projects or hackathon projects. Also why?
======
vs2370
Python/Django with MySql + html5/css

------
mindcrime
Mostly Groovy & Grails, PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/Javascript, JQuery. Beyond that
there are quite a few specific libraries and tools that I commonly use: Lucene
for text search, Rome for processing feeds, Jersey for JAX-RS REST
interfacing. I tend to use JMS pretty heavily as well. Apache Camel, depending
on the situation. Hadoop if there's a need for "big data" stuff.

Why? Because this stuff is mature, battle-tested and proven, and it's what I
know. I find that, all around, the "JVM ecosystem" is a nice environment with
great libraries and tools, and multiple languages to choose from. I like
Groovy because it leverages the years I spent learning and doing Java, but
it's a lot nice than Java in many ways.

